# Christmas Greetings



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wishing all ex RO's and members of SN a very Happy Christmas and Prosperous New Year.


Hawkey01


----------



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

And the same to you Hawkey and the many R/O's and ex R/O's in SN.

Denis


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Seasons Greetings Hawkeye and Denis and All R/O's.

Pat(Thumb)


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Hawkeye01. Same to you.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Best to you all. Hope 2013 brings everything you wish for.
Bob


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope that this new 2013 be prosperous and plenty of happiness for all of you, this is my sincere wish.

Kind Regards

Tomislav Raymondi.


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

Greetings heartingly reciprocated.

Ivor Lloyd


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

A very happy Christmas for you and yours Hawkey and a VG VG for 2013.
Kind regards,
Stan


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Me too, but let's not put a moritorium on carping until the new year - it's half the fun.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Seasons greetings to all.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

MX and 73 fer 13 to all AR

Steve.

(Thumb)


----------

